# 1 1/2 Year Old Albino Bearded Dragon Pair



## Gonzo (Nov 12, 2011)

North West Bearded Dragons - Pogona Mitchelli


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 12, 2011)

O.O............................................................................................


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 12, 2011)

Are they eating on their own etc?


----------



## Smithers (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Gonzo, they are great, can I ask a serious question though as I have never owned a Beardie....how do you supply them with UV lighting to help prevent MBD when they are albino? Is it supplements only or what?
Cheers mate, just something I have always wondered about!


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 12, 2011)

hmm so the only real visual difference is the eyes to some of the colour morphs now days anyway


----------



## K3nny (Nov 12, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> hmm so the only real visual difference is the eyes to some of the colour morphs now days anyway



true, but think of the possibilities, this is more than likely just scratching the surface

p.s.: that was quick, didn't think we'd see these so soon esp. with someone in another thread asking abt bearded dragon morphs and their availability (amongst others)


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 12, 2011)

He has posted them before.... The babys had probs with eyesight.


----------



## Gonzo (Nov 12, 2011)

Scleropages - They aren't feeding independently. They have the same issues as all the previous ones, so assist feeding is necessary.
Southside Morelia - All their UV comes from natural sunlight. They are basking in it in the picture provided. The only supplement provided is calcium.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Nov 12, 2011)

This the first breed pair or is there more? Do they have problems with eating ?


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 12, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> Do they have problems with eating ?





Gonzo said:


> Scleropages - They aren't feeding independently.



That would be a yup. Check out some of the older threads


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 12, 2011)

Gonzo said:


> Southside Morelia - All their UV comes from natural sunlight. They are basking in it in the picture provided. The only supplement provided is calcium.


I'll PM as i'm really interested in this.
cheers mate....


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 13, 2011)

they look great gonzo first time ive seen them pitty there not eating on there own yet good luck with them in the future is there any other coulors available 
cheers mick


----------



## Gonzo (Nov 13, 2011)

Reptile-ranch - If you're asking if they come in colours like other bearded dragons, then yes.


----------



## james.5 (Nov 13, 2011)

how do you feed them if they don't eat by themselves???


----------



## Gonzo (Nov 14, 2011)

James5 - search for my older posts.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 14, 2011)

Hopefully u can get them eating by themselves just out of curiosity how much do albino bubs go for these days?


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 14, 2011)

Gonzo said:


> Scleropages - They aren't feeding independently. They have the same issues as all the previous ones, so assist feeding is necessary.
> Southside Morelia - All their UV comes from natural sunlight. They are basking in it in the picture provided. The only supplement provided is calcium.



Catch 22 an albino isn't born blind just born without pigment which protects the retina. UV then destroys the retina through the absence of pigment & the sight goes with it. Beardies need UV so there lies the catch....... however I have heard anecdotal stories of Beardies been kept on supplements only which could prevent this.

The same goes for Albino Blueys...... I have noticed blindness creep up on them with age (normally by 2 years of age)..... Beardies I imagine would lose it sooner due to their increased UV requirements.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Albino's as a general rule are born with poor vision due to the lack of melanin, which is essential for the various parts of the visual system to develop properly. It isn't due to UV damage although that may add to the problem. In some forms of albinism vision will actually improve with age, although that would be unlikely with these presumably T- albs.


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 15, 2011)

junglepython2 said:


> Albino's as a general rule are born with poor vision due to the lack of melanin, which is essential for the various parts of the visual system to develop properly. It isn't due to UV damage although that may add to the problem. In some forms of albinism vision will actually improve with age, although that would be unlikely with these presumably T- albs.



Sunlight definetely destroys what vision they have at birth as animals kept inside still retain their limited vision....... I have watched it & seen it. Not wishing to contradict just based on my observation of keeping them outside & inside. 

I have also photographed young albinos which flinch at the flash of a camera...... whereas any of my aged animals literally don't bat an eyelid to the intensity of a camera flash.


----------



## Gonzo (Nov 16, 2011)

Gemrock2hot - I don't think they will ever eat on their own. I don't know of any albino bearded dragons ever being sold.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh the albino blueys go that way as well outside, bugger


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 16, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> Sunlight definetely destroys what vision they have at birth as animals kept inside still retain their limited vision....... I have watched it & seen it. Not wishing to contradict just based on my observation of keeping them outside & inside.
> 
> I have also photographed young albinos which flinch at the flash of a camera...... whereas any of my aged animals literally don't bat an eyelid to the intensity of a camera flash.



That's interesting Jinjajoe, how long do you find it takes them outside until there vision worsens?


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 17, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Oh the albino blueys go that way as well outside, bugger



mine are outside..... they are fine...... they locate food by tasting the air....... & they do breed & thrive..... they just have poor sight.....



junglepython2 said:


> That's interesting Jinjajoe, how long do you find it takes them outside until there vision worsens?[/QUOT
> 
> at around 18 months - 2 years they are virtually blind BUT as you said in fairness their initial sight is not very flash anyway....... inside UV globes will do it also...... however other than there sight they are robust healthy animals.... that Blue Tongue (or pink in this case) does all the sensory work for them.


----------



## viridis (Nov 22, 2011)

All of ours have been kept outside for over three years without an issue or a hint of blindness.


----------

